# 2010 Custom X First Thoughts



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

nice review :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yea pretty good review..i really like the '10 graphics and i was planning on getting it in spring, but the '11 custom x looks sweet too and it has the frostbite edges so i guess ill wait til next next spring to get that instead


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, I will post more next week as I should be going for the next three days. Hope we get some snowy nights and clear days!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> yea pretty good review..i really like the '10 graphics and i was planning on getting it in spring, but the '11 custom x looks sweet too and it has the frostbite edges so i guess ill wait til next next spring to get that instead


Explain frostbite edges to me, sounds like some kind of icy conditions tech. 
I want a board that handles shitty Australian icy conditions better than my regular custom ICS does and the Custom X is probably the likely candidate, or a T6 if I feel like going overboard =)


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Reede said:


> Explain frostbite edges to me, sounds like some kind of icy conditions tech.
> I want a board that handles shitty Australian icy conditions better than my regular custom ICS does and the Custom X is probably the likely candidate, or a T6 if I feel like going overboard =)


im not really too familiar with it but its an improved edge hold on some of the 2011 burton boards.
Just how lib tech has magnatraction, burton has frostbite edges.

Any board that is stiffer will have better hold...and the custom x is pretty darn good in any condition way better than the softer custom. Im happy with my 09 custom x and i bet the '11 will be even better


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Any significant change over the current lines PDE? Im always interested in the new tech from an engineering standpoint.

Maybe they just wanted to give the tech a cooler name. PDE doesnt sound anywhere near as cool as megnetraction.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Reede said:


> Any significant change over the current lines PDE? Im always interested in the new tech from an engineering standpoint.
> 
> Maybe they just wanted to give the tech a cooler name. PDE doesnt sound anywhere near as cool as megnetraction.


:dunno: PDE is pretty much that the edges by the bindings stick out a few mm, frostbite edges might be that they stick out even more for more edge hold...idk, but it sure is catchy


----------

